# Wie viel Hertz?



## Falco (23. November 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich besitze ein Samsung 901B 19Zoll TFT! ICh frage mich schon die ganze Zeit was es sich mit der Hertz-Einstellung aufsich hat! Ich kann mit meinem Monitor 60, 70 und 75 Hertz einstellen, aber was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen den 3 Einstellungen? Und welche ist am besten?
Probleme Habe ich keine mit dem Monitor, ich frage mich halt nur welche Einstellung am besten ist!


----------



## dot (23. November 2009)

Bei Roehren war frueher einere hoehere Einstellung besser, da durch die Wiederholfrequenz eingestellt wurde. Bei einer zu niedrigen Einstellung flimmerte das Bild merkbar (~60Hz). Da bei TFT nichts mehr flimmert, solltest du selbst mit 60Hz keine Probleme bekommen. Ich persoenlich wuerde dennoch die hoechst moegliche Einstellung waehlen


----------



## Falco (23. November 2009)

OK danke


----------



## Feuerreiter (23. November 2009)

Für die 3D Vision von NVidia brauchst du einen 120Hz-Monitor.
Vielleicht solltest du dir so einen Monitor, damit du später noch eine 3D-Vision (3D-Brille) dazukaufen kannst.

Wenn du daran eh nicht interessiert bist, kannst du deinen alten behalten und natürlich auch 60Hz auswählen  .


----------



## tom5520 (23. November 2009)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Wenn du daran eh nicht interessiert bist, kannst du natürlich auch 60Hz kaufen  .



Er hat ja schon einen Monitor...


----------



## Feuerreiter (23. November 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich  . Jetzt besser ...?


----------



## BinBash (23. November 2009)

Tag

Die Refreschrate ist bei LCDs eigentlich nur für Filme gucken und - wie schon erwähnt - 3D interessant.

PAL DVDs haben 50 Halbbilder/sec, BluRays meissten 23.976 Vollbilder/sec. Nichts davon lässt sich Problemlos bei 60Hz darstellen. Mit 75 resp. 71.928Hz wäre das kein Problem.
Aber: Dummerweise lassen sich nur sehr wenige Panels mit etwas anderem als 60Hz betreiben. Obs am Panel an sich oder der Steuerung (Monitorbauer kaufen das meisst im Packet) liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber bei den meissten LCDs da draussen macht etwas anderes als 60Hz keinen Sinn, weil intern eh auf 60Hz umgerechnet wird.

Gruss


----------

